# Are you straight, bi or homosexual?



## rikuumi (May 16, 2010)

So I did not make this poll to mess with the homos I have been just wondering how many gays/lesbos I have seen on GBATemp.

*I am straight.*


----------



## Raika (May 16, 2010)

My answer: ___________________


----------



## astrangeone (May 16, 2010)

I'm from the isle of Sapphos.  *waves*


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

I'm straight I just like acting boyish in the net. It's cool.


Spoiler



i know, not funny


----------



## Njrg (May 16, 2010)

I would have used Heterosexual, Bisexual, and Homosexual.

Not because I want to be proper, but because it sounds more scientific making the results/people sound like subjects rather than people. Like a lab rat of some sort.


----------



## rikuumi (May 16, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I would have used Heterosexual, Bisexual, and Homosexual.
> 
> Not because I want to be proper, but because it sounds more scientific making the results/people sound like subjects rather than people. Like a lab rat of some sort.



Excuse me, I thought this IS kinda lab rat survey ?

Edited the poll.


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 16, 2010)

Straight, not narrow.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Yes, duh. (Well, it LOOKS like a yes or no question. :3)


----------



## logical thinker (May 16, 2010)

As I said in an other topic, I think the society should care less about the gender. We are animals and most species have all kinds all relationships and sex between the individuals (homo, bi, straight, etc).


Spoiler



I think I am bi, not sure.


----------



## Advi (May 16, 2010)

I'm a fag.


Spoiler



I'm gay so I'm allowed to use that word


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 16, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> As I said in an other topic, I think the society should care less about the gender. We are animals and most species have all kinds all relationships and sex between the individuals (homo, bi, straight, etc).



And most other species sleep in the dirt and fling poo at each other... I will stick with our silly civilized notions of classifying, and judging one another. :-P


----------



## logical thinker (May 16, 2010)

But I am talking about sexuality specifically. There are lots of men who are "bi-curious" and have gay thoughts, but don't admit. Do you really think the human race is the only specie to have a very low percentage of gays/bi?


----------



## coattails (May 16, 2010)

The poll, as of now, says that 42% of all tempers are either gay or bi.
Nintendo needs to start making more gay-oriented video games...


----------



## Njrg (May 16, 2010)

coattails said:
			
		

> The poll, as of now, says that 42% of all tempers are either gay or bi.
> Nintendo needs to start making more gay-oriented video games...


Why on Earth would you want a Wii Music 2?

Why would you even suggest that?

You have issues.


----------



## Advi (May 16, 2010)

coattails said:
			
		

> The poll, as of now, says that 42% of all tempers are either gay or bi.
> Nintendo needs to start making more gay-oriented video games...


Oh god, please, no, no gay pride failure in my vidya.


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 16, 2010)

coattails said:
			
		

> The poll, as of now, says that 42% of all tempers are either gay or bi.
> Nintendo needs to start making more gay-oriented video games...



I blame all of the people from out of the U.S. I think the national average is only like ten percent.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> coattails said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess he's looking for iYoshi, too...


----------



## logical thinker (May 16, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> I blame all of the people from out of the U.S. I think the national average is only like ten percent.


Go to 4chan, which is mostly composed of American users, and see the percentage of faggots. You will be shocked.


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 16, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't wanna.


----------



## Sanoblue (May 16, 2010)

gay lol


----------



## sillypatterson (May 16, 2010)

Voted gay.


----------



## Sanoblue (May 16, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> I blame all of the people from out of the U.S. I think the national average is only like ten percent.


NOT TRUE lol


----------



## Justin121994 (May 16, 2010)

straight.. Really..
straight like a ruler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 16, 2010)

sanoblue said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just going by statistics, not trying to prove anything. Average can't be too high though... Something about procreation.


----------



## cornaljoe (May 16, 2010)

Neither....  I'm Hadriosexual.


----------



## Sanoblue (May 16, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> straight.. Really..
> straight like a ruler
> 
> 
> ...


lol u know rulers are on average never str8 lol most are either curved or off by a few degrees lol


----------



## Sanoblue (May 16, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on average there are atleast 40 to 50 % of the population. time magazine did something on it a few years back. had to do with something about the rate was increasing and people comming out at an earlier age as well...


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 16, 2010)

sanoblue said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50% Gay huh? Hmmm... I was kinda hoping to have some witty way of telling you that you're full of it, but I don't seem to be coming up with anything.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (May 16, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Straight, not narrow.


...so no one else noticed how little sense this made?


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2010)

Asexuality for the win!


----------



## Sanoblue (May 16, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> 50% Gay huh? Hmmm... I was kinda hoping to have some witty way of telling you that you're full of it, but I don't seem to be coming up with anything.


well if u think about it as a global stand point it makes sense... the earth is way way over populated. homosexuality could be natures way of population control.

also everyone has the gene that causes homosexuality. it just depends on weather its prominent or repressive. just like blue eyes over brown eyes. its been proven its passed by the mother as well. my family is a prime example. i have identical twin uncles, both gay. my mother had 2 children me and my brother im gay he isnt. GENETIC


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 16, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess I am just old, Sorry. :-P Something about the "Straight and Narrow." Never heard that term before? The old timers would give the response I did when someone would ask if they were behaving.


----------



## Sanoblue (May 16, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> BeatriceTheGolden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got it lol and im 22 lol then again im whats called an old soul


----------



## Hells Malice (May 16, 2010)

sanoblue said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually most kids should also know what that means.
Well, Canadians anyways. I hear that phrase...a lot.
It's pretty common.


Anyways, i'm straight.


----------



## Sanoblue (May 16, 2010)

hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice hells malice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i miss canada dearly lived there for 2 years lol


----------



## Njrg (May 16, 2010)

Theres no such thing as bi for guys.

You can build 1000 buildings, work on a 1000 bridges, construct 1000 homes, but if you suck one cock, you're branded a cocksucker for life.


----------



## Sanoblue (May 16, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Theres no such thing as bi for guys.
> 
> You can build 1000 buildings, work on a 1000 bridges, construct 1000 homes, but if you suck one cock, you're branded a cocksucker for life.


lol true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but much less most bi people lean one way more than the other lol


----------



## Langin (May 16, 2010)

I voted for Homosexual(look at my signature! XD)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

Straight. I prefer dem hot chickehs over dat guy's bum.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 16, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Straight. I prefer dem hot chickehs over dat guy's bum.




Agreed ( Accept I wouldn't mind Nade's Bum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, thank you, good sir!


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> but I don't seem to be coming up with anything.


Try Viagra.


----------



## prowler (May 16, 2010)

-


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

I'm straight but I don't have a problem with gay or bi people.


----------



## DCG (May 16, 2010)

well, in my school we used to have a teacher who would allow us to debate a random subject at the end of the class.
one time the subject was homosexuality. and if gay marriage should be allowed, most of the "cool" guys were against ofcourse saying that it isn't natural.
Then one of my old friends (he's wierd) who likes to read crazy stuff, said he had read something about homosexuality and the sizes of settlements (from small towns to metropolises). the researchers concluded that the size of the settlements did affact the amount of homosexual people there were in the town. 
It concluded that natures response to the overpopulation of the human, was turning them homosexual. Thus making them impossible to give birth to ofspring, hopefully resulting in a decrease of the human population.

So you can say homosexuality is natural.


btw. I am straight


----------



## bustyman100 (May 16, 2010)

I am unable to vote because I am a woman trapped inside a man's body. 

I demand that you modify the poll so as to remedy this gross and unjustifiable derogation from my right to vote  in general and periodic elections, as well as my right to be free from discrimination on the basis of gender or sexual orientation. Failure to do so within a reasonable time may well result in my submitting a formal complaint to the UN for your breach of my fundamental human rights as protected in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights. I suggest that the best way for you to satisfy my demand would be to add a fourth category of "transgender" for people in my position.




Spoiler



Is what I would have said if I were interesting. I am, however, boring and therefore straight.


----------



## Rayder (May 16, 2010)

I'm straight.  

This is kind of an odd thing to be talking about on a gaming forum though.  Not exactly what I come to GBAtemp to have discussions about, you know?


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

I really don't even have to say


Spoiler



In case it wasn't easy to tell. I am gay and a cat boy





Spoiler



And part German


----------



## Destructobot (May 16, 2010)

I think the semi-recent increase in prominent openly gay/lesbian members has made a lot of the less open minded members uncomfortable, and a lot of early teenage members curious. GBAtemp is a community, and this is a question about the community.


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

I'm all three. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...
...
...
...
...
No. I'm straight untill I find myself to be something else.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 16, 2010)

This poll is missing 'Entirely over sexed' as a choice.

As I sit here, I am butt naked, relaxing after giving the wife some seriously all out sex. I am due for my turn in the bath now.

We watched some downloaded porn, featuring a couple screwing on the beach in cliche fashion, then I got her off and did my thing afterwards.

About an hour of really good exercise. Which my 48 year old body will complain about all day likely.

TMI you say? Well your the dumb fool that opened a thread discussing sexual preferences eh not me.

For the record, 'comfortable' with other life style choices requires you to be able to strip naked in front of two homosexuals of the male sort and 2 homosexuals of the female sort, and not have any problem with whos eyes are looking at what parts of you and your woman while you and your woman 'get er done'. If you can't do that, you are not 100% free of homophobic feelings.

For me, I don't have a problem with a guy checking out my gear, just so long as he understands it's for 'ladies only'.


----------



## Satangel (May 16, 2010)

Hetero all the way.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I'm straight.
> 
> This is kind of an odd thing to be talking about on a gaming forum though.  Not exactly what I come to GBAtemp to have discussions about, you know?


Well, this is General Off-Topic Chat after all


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> the researchers concluded that the size of the settlements did affact the amount of homosexual people there were in the town.
> It concluded that natures response to the overpopulation of the human, was turning them homosexual.


Or maybe people were more likely to admit to being gay in a big city than in a small town or a rural area.


----------



## mrfatso (May 16, 2010)

i am probably straight i guess, until i find out otherwise..


----------



## Potticus (May 16, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> For me, I don't have a problem with a guy checking out my gear, just so long as he understands it's for 'ladies only'.



I'm open minded enough I don't mind.
But I'd still be uncomfortable with them checking my gear, but I never thought of it that way lol.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

100% straight.


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

straight


----------



## SonicRax (May 16, 2010)

I myself am straight, though I have no problem with anyone of a differing orientation. 8D


----------



## Lily (May 16, 2010)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> I am unable to vote because I am a woman trapped inside a man's body.
> 
> I demand that you modify the poll so as to remedy this gross and unjustifiable derogation from my right to vote  in general and periodic elections, as well as my right to be free from discrimination on the basis of gender or sexual orientation. Failure to do so within a reasonable time may well result in my submitting a formal complaint to the UN for your breach of my fundamental human rights as protected in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights. I suggest that the best way for you to satisfy my demand would be to add a fourth category of "transgender" for people in my position.
> 
> ...



Take it as a compliment and move along. Not all gay guys will find you attractive, and not all gay guys are after your bum and/or your penis. Straight men seem to think that all gay men want to fuck them, which couldn't be farther from the truth. If you do get cruised, take it as a compliment that you're found attractive by both genders and be nice about it. It's not some massive threat to your masculinity that a gay man might find you attractive!


----------



## basher11 (May 16, 2010)

straight


----------



## mcp2 (May 16, 2010)

Son I am straight.


----------



## Demonbart (May 16, 2010)

I'm straight.


----------



## tajio (May 16, 2010)

Hetero/Straight, That's it. 

One thing I don't understand is, why call someone that likes the opposite gender "Straight" when I was younger I used to think of "Straight Lines" .


----------



## MakiManPR (May 16, 2010)

straight


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 16, 2010)

Adamantly straight, as you'll notice in all other threads that I've posted in regarding this subject.



			
				Langin said:
			
		

> (look at my signature! XD)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurr.


----------



## hunter291 (May 16, 2010)

hetero lord of eternal darkness


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2010)

I voted yes.


----------



## PyroSpark (May 16, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> coattails said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LAWLS!!!


----------



## rastsan (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, maybe you need to narrow this down for the guys.  
Are You just attracted to female breasts?
Are You just attracted to the vagina(pussy)?
Are you turned on by vaginal intercourse? (see next  two questions)
Does the vaginal intercourse have to have your penis involved in the intercourse to be a turn on for you?
Are you just as turned on by seeing another mans penis in vaginal intercourse?
Is it a turn off to see another males penis in vaginal intercourse?

Does the idea of vaginal intercourse turn you off?
Are you turned on by anothers males penis?
Are you attracted to male chest?
Are you attracted to/by other males?

May seem to be off topic but these are serious questions that will help you decide...
sorry to any minors that stumble upon this...


----------



## Coto (Jun 14, 2010)

Straight of course :3


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2010)

homo and proud


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 14, 2010)

Straight as a line durrrrg


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 14, 2010)

Straight, but I don't think that you can be 100% straight or 100% gay, it's only a matter of attirance. I cannot understad people who says that they like only men/women. I think I'm attracted to beautiful people, that's all. I've never met a man which I would qualify of attracting, but I've no problem to say if a man is handsome or even sexy. I like a lot of men, but not sexually or sentimentally.


----------



## Opium (Jun 14, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Straight, but I don't think that you can be 100% straight or 100% gay, it's only a matter of attirance. I cannot understad people who says that they like only men/women. *I think I'm attracted to beautiful people, that's all.* I've never met a man which I would qualify of attracting, but I've no problem to say if a man is handsome or even sexy. I like a lot of men, but not sexually or sentimentally.



Have you read this by any chance?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Straight, but I don't think that you can be 100% straight or 100% gay, it's only a matter of attirance. I cannot understad people who says that they like only men/women. I think I'm attracted to beautiful people, that's all. I've never met a man which I would qualify of attracting, but I've no problem to say if a man is handsome or even sexy. I like a lot of men, but not sexually or sentimentally.


But you're missing the point.....this is not about "liking" only one sex, it's about sexual attraction and "psychical compatibility"..this is not a talk abut liking man or woman..
It's called homoSEXUAL, biSEXUAL, heteroSEXUAL....see that "SEXUAL" part in the word?

I can assure you I'm 100% straight, I have nothing against gay population, I'm simply sure that I can't like a person of the same gender in that way.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 14, 2010)

Meh, I think I'm a bit off topic there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry !


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm Antoligy


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Why poll ? You know some people here can be lying and are in the closet so most of them likely to say straight (heterosexual). It is not necessarily. (ROLLING EYES). I dont trust people here who are lying and say I am heterosexual (straight). Come on. I do not buy this poll's story.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Meh, I think I'm a bit off topic there
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 No problem at all. Just wanted to point out the way of thinking.

Other then that, I fully agree with your post, one can (and actually does) like both man and women. That's why people have friends, close friends..you like someone but not in a sexual way


----------



## Elritha (Jun 14, 2010)

What about asexual people, do they not get any love? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not that I'm one of them. Just noticed the lack of that option.


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

i prefer girls to guys by a large margin, but if the guy's right...


----------



## mad567 (Jun 14, 2010)

Since i only like girls and go with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........
I guess I'm straight


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I am a cat boy


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm very straight


----------



## berlinka (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a homosexual with a fetish for straight women. I even married one!!!! 

Oh and I have a kid. Is that wrong??


----------



## 754boy (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm straight as an arrow. I also think the term bi-sexual should be thrown out. Where I come from, you are either straight or gay. There is no in between. Once u cross the fence, you may as well stay there imo.


----------



## Rico007 (Jun 14, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> For the record, 'comfortable' with other life style choices requires you to be able to strip naked in front of two homosexuals of the male sort and 2 homosexuals of the female sort, and not have any problem with whos eyes are looking at what parts of you and your woman while you and your woman 'get er done'. If you can't do that, you are not 100% free of homophobic feelings.
> 
> For me, I don't have a problem with a guy checking out my gear, just so long as he understands it's for 'ladies only'.
> Oddly enough, I've been in that same situation before...  Therefore, I am free of homophobic feelings.
> ...



Well, where you come from, (and where I do as well) You can just keep on crossing the fence. 


And just for the record, I am Heterosexual. ^^


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bi-curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so i voted for bi is that alright with you?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can be honest and say that I'm gay! Just havent come out to my family yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I act more straight than gay. Some of the ones I've met were just messy, but all of them have helped me become the person I am today.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 14, 2010)

I straight, I have a girlfriend and we are planning to get married next year, i respect everyone else's tastes, but i could never live in a world without boobs (no offense to any woman) and many many other female features, and besides, i really love the way woman are... so 100% straight...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> i respect everyone else's tastes



Are you kidding me ? Maybe for bisexual, yeah, but for homosexual and heterosexual are not something for us to make a choice.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am a heterosexual male who is very much in love with his lady.  I am one for letting people be who they are so i am happy for all the people that proclaim their sexuality and are proud of it.  The world is not perfectly accepting yet but we are working on it.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 14, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> dark ajax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope not kidding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , don't get me wrong, i mean, i not homophobic, and i'm really just against the discrimination in general, including the one regarding sexual preferences...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK! I dont judge you for a homophobic. For bisexual is definitely a taste and choice but homosexual isn't. It is like Heterosexual in a little different kind of way. Anyway, you are ok.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh ok, i get it, i'm sorry, i just kinda messed up with my earlier word selection   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   , i get your point, and well yeah at the end of the day the thing that matters is that everyone has the right to love whoever they want...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> well yeah at the end of the day the thing that matters is that everyone has the right to love whoever they want...



Precisely. No need to be sorry. We make a mistake sometimes, no biggie. Cheers.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 14, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Straight as a line durrrrg


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised this thread hasn't become a homophobic flame war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhowz, I'm straight and I really don't care who other people go out with (unless it's my girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## tuddy666 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm as straight as a circle.

That is to say, if it wasn't pretty obvious, I'm a homosexual and whatnot.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 14, 2010)

I am indeed straight.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2010)

153 straights ?! Admit it because stsome of you are liars and are still in the closet.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 14, 2010)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> I can be honest and say that I'm gay! Just havent come out to my family yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But no matter what, that Janelle Monae album is a damn fine one don't you think? Wow, that video for Tightrope is awesome isn't it?


----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm just so disappointed people put so much stock in their own and others sexuality.  To me, it's just as important as...... 'what's your favourite food?'

Time and again I'm told one's sexuality doesn't matter and should not affect the way a person is viewed, and with this I agree, and yet I see that people are still overly concerned with it for the most part.

So does it matter or doesn't it?

Gay, straight, or bi...I couldn't possibly care less.  Live your life the way you choose.


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jun 14, 2010)

Bisexual!
You have the best of both worlds! Well... to be honest I take what I can get lol. I find guys more physically attractive in general? But I'm happy to insert in anyone (providing they're an appropriate age) really.

I don't see sexuality as a particularly big thing also.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm like a ruler, I bend whenever I want to


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 14, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U betta believe it!!! lol I listen to it everyday whether im at work or here at home. I think its something American R&B artists should become religious to. And as for the video, Its Mighty!!! Show you dont have to take off your clothes and shake your ass for views, or hits on youtube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But just to stay on topic: did u answer the poll?


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I'm like a ruler, I bend whenever I want to


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 14, 2010)

Straight.  Not against Bi or Gay/Lesbian though.  It's people's own choice, why should others be able to take that choice away.


----------



## rastsan (Jun 15, 2010)

754boy said:
			
		

> I'm straight as an arrow. I also think the term bi-sexual should be thrown out. Where I come from, you are either straight or gay. There is no in between. Once u cross the fence, you may as well stay there imo.


Yeah Al ot of people in my hometown were exactly like that...
A few out of curiosity one year came to toronto's gay pride, they bumped into me, with my boyfriend.  they started to give me the I knew you were one speech when they saw their moms and dads with other people getting it on (the moms were with other ladies the one dad was in full s&m leather gear walking with his crotch exposed, the other dad was in full very well done drag)
They stopped talking mouth wide open going so red and then dead white (I thought they were going to pass out).  
I have a kid and know enough about myself to know dick or pussy- both will do the job for me.  No ifs or buts about it.  It is the way I am.  
Fence Sitter - grandly BISEXUAL, and anyhting else you might say about someone who has quite literally tried almost everything sexually (except the animal stuff not my thing).


----------



## Styles420 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm straight, but I don't judge - I've had a few gay friends who were easily some of the coolest people I have known. The only gays that bother me are the guys that hit on me. Once is okay, kinda flattering even, but once I set the record straight (no pun intended), some don't know when to quit. Although, a couple of my friends managed to do it tastefully, so it was clear they were just messing with me and not actually trying to convince to "try it, you might like it."

Oddly enough, I haven't really had many lesbian friends... I choose to believe my raging heterosexuality scares them off, lol


----------



## PoopaTroopa (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm scientifically a normal human being, so I'm straight.

If we're talking about LGB..why not bring in the T's?


Why not trans-gendered people? Why is the OP sexist? I'm reporting you.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm gay!


----------



## Bluelaserman (Sep 28, 2010)

Straight.


----------



## Brandenevans86 (Sep 28, 2010)

Gay Here!!


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 28, 2010)

I tried to tell my family that I was a lesbian, but they didn't believe me...my grandmother didn't even believe me when I told her I was bi years ago...they all think I'm joking, but my step-sister, aunt, and cousin all believe me.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow that sucks, I remember trying to come out and I was either criticized about being gay or no one believed me, truly hated it. I love your avatar Aeladya!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 28, 2010)

Straight, I don't despise homosexuality, but I just wonder why some peoples sexual urges are like that.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 28, 2010)

This may sound stupid but I'm not sure what you mean. But if you're wondering why people are straight ,bi, or gay. Many scientists will look toward the brain as the reason. And do you not like homosexuals? Normally when people say they don't despise something, it means they don't hate it they just stay as far away as possible from it.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm gay, but I'm pretending to be straight so that I can see all the cool guys naked.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 28, 2010)

smile72 said:
			
		

> This may sound stupid but I'm not sure what you mean. But if you're wondering why people are straight ,bi, or gay. Many scientists will look toward the brain as the reason. And do you not like homosexuals? Normally when people say they don't despise something, it means they don't hate it they just stay as far away as possible from it.


no, ok let me put it another way, I have a mate who is gay and I hang with him a fair bit, see my point this time, I don't hate gays, or anything like that, I just wondered why people choose the sexuality paths they choose, if this does not make it clear enough, then I don't know what will.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 28, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> no, ok let me put it another way, I have a mate who is gay and I hang with him a fair bit, see my point this time, I don't hate gays, or anything like that, I just wondered why people choose the sexuality paths they choose, if this does not make it clear enough, then I don't know what will.



People don't choose to be gay. That's like me saying I choose not to be attracted to black guys. I have no choice in the matter, I'm just not attracted to them, at all. Never have been and probably never will be, even though I'm black. I'm sure the same goes for homosexuals, they don't choose to be that way, they simply just are, saying they "chose" to be that way is just a bit narrow-minded.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 28, 2010)

It makes it quite clear, some people "choose" this path because they're born this way. Some people won't believe that, believing it's a choice that you can magically like girls or guys. And some people who are gay don't want to be so they try and be "straight", and they believe that through prayer that God will help them become straight it fails 100% of the time.I hope this answers your question! Oh and hooray this is my 25th post!!!!!


----------



## Thoob (Sep 28, 2010)

What can I say. I love boobies!


----------



## nutella (Sep 28, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree somewhat, but if you go to the Philippines there are so many gay people that you know that the large majority aren't even genetically gay. It's fashionable to be gay in some places.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Sep 28, 2010)

So, a topic that has been revived mulitple times? Awesome.
Anyways, straight, because boys are gross.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

From my post before... I'm straight because girls = girls are *not* cool.
I can relate to gifi4's post.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Sep 28, 2010)

Im bi-sexual, what can i say i don't think it really matters what sex the other person is as long as you love them for who they are.


----------



## Gore (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm straight but my girl is bi


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 29, 2010)

Homosexual. See my member title.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 29, 2010)

Straight For Me
I have a Girl and a kid so
im not complaining


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 29, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Im bi-sexual, what can i say i don't think it really matters what sex the other person is as long as you love them for who they are.



this.

i am gay and happily with an amazing boyfriend.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 29, 2010)

Straight. Yeah.......


----------



## Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Bisexual.
EDIT: 





			
				Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Im bi-sexual, what can i say i don't think it really matters what sex the other person is as long as you love them for who they are.


Agreed


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Straight. Yeah.......



Ditto, although jet seems to find me "interesting..."


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 29, 2010)

Hetero but i do support legalizing gay marriage.
aaawwww


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm all kinds of straight. i love the pussy. gotta baby on the way too. it's a boy! thank god!


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> Hetero but i do support legalizing gay marriage.



i agree with legalization of gay marriage also,

but still 100% straight over here.


----------



## mameks (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought this thread was lo~ong gone...nearly necro-bumped...


----------



## admotonic (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd say i'm bi curious so I pick bisexual. I like to keep my options open


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 30, 2010)

Heterosexual, but I support gays (I'm looking at you, cat boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Fluganox (Sep 30, 2010)

Heterosexual. But I'm not bothered by Bi/Homosexuals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love's love isn't it? Doesn't matter who its between.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 30, 2010)

im straight but it sickens me with all the hate towards the gay and bisexuals its enough to bring a tear to your eye.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Sep 30, 2010)

straight obviously


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2010)

bi~


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 1, 2010)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> im straight but it sickens me with all the hate towards the gay and bisexuals its enough to bring a tear to your eye.



of all the various threads i have read here about gay issues and stuff (most have gotten deleted), ive had that happen to me so many times. i have spoken my mind to some members like that too (ive told cat boy about it too).

but anyways, its so nice to see this thread has been really mostly civil, it made me smile


----------



## smile72 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm glad too, I have yet to see any gay bashing!


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not against gay or anything like that (like I stated before) but if I see two guys kiss(not father-son) it makes me feel sick, this isn't meant to be mean, that's just me though, so yeah, sorry if that offended anybody.

Note: Please remember, I am *not* gay bashing.


----------



## Goli (Oct 1, 2010)

Bi, I guess?
This is my own personal view on the subject but instead of labeling myself as "straight" or "gay" I just prefer to be open to whatever life has in store for me, whether it's with a man, or a woman.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 1, 2010)

gifi4 I guess that's okay as some people get sick when they see a man and woman kiss. I personally don't like seeing it, but it doesn't churn my stomach.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

i'm as straight as a ruler that curves back on itself lol. 
no really, i would be straight but i don't have a gf right now. *goes looking for mates*


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm human and love is love no matter what body your partner is in.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 2, 2010)

Bisexual, hehe. n.n


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 2, 2010)

Straight. While I don't promote homosexual, I DO support them having their rights.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm with Goli, you honestly don't know what life has in store, so don't bother giving yourself a label. Normally I think of myself as hetero, but I've met some damn cute guys before. I'd just be lying to myself if I said I wouldn't want to date them.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Well, I am straight... But I sometimes get curious.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 2, 2010)

Bi.

That's it.


----------



## Sephi (Oct 2, 2010)

Thought I posted here already, heh.

I am genderless, and have no sexuality.


----------



## Langin (Oct 2, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> I don't know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try thinking about it.(it will help) Where are you curious about? Being gay or bi?

But to be sure I am gay.(dunno if I posted)


----------



## em2241992 (Oct 2, 2010)

Monty Kensicle said:
			
		

> I'm human and love is love no matter what body your partner is in.
> Nicely put, I completely agree.
> Nice icon too.
> QUOTE(Sephi @ Oct 2 2010, 03:02 AM) Thought I posted here already, heh.
> ...


Haha, that's awesome, but would that be nothing or androgynous?


Also to answer the post, I am heterosexual.


----------



## spruced (Oct 2, 2010)

Gay here.


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Oct 2, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> I don't know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 2, 2010)

Straight, but jet seems determined to "bend" me over the fence to join him...

...sounds fun.


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 2, 2010)

Actually, I'm curved.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 2, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I am genderless


Your profile tells me otherwise.


----------



## Supervlieg (Oct 2, 2010)

Straight


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 2, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> DarkShadow96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am curious about going both ways. I am obviously more attracted to my opposite sex but... there is these "random times" where I would get "infatuated" by someone of the same gender. Fucking odd to tell you the truth. 

I use to be homophobic once upon a time but now, LoL it's changed massively.

Also, Marth doesn't necessarily define someone gay. He's manly enough to handle Fachia well (y)


----------



## WiiThoko (Oct 2, 2010)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Neither....  I'm Hadriosexual.


I actually searched that on Google, and only found this topic xD
Straight btw.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4TRAP


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 3, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> I don't know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At one point of everyone's life, that happens. It happened to me, too. But for a very short period of time, really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am madly attracted to the opposite sex


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 3, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> DarkShadow96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is three month's a very short period of time?


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 3, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sometimes you have to try things out (ie start up a relationship with another man) to see if you really are straight/bi/gay. i considered myself bi until i met my boyfriend, and for a while after, but what i realized is that the only reason why i was attracted to women originally was the fact that i would be seen as "normal" if i was with one, if that makes sense. im not disgusted by vagina or anything, but it just doesn't turn me on.

anyways, you will never know if you are straight bi or gay unless you try. if you decide you want to try talking with a guy (as in an intimate relationship, not necessarily having sex* or anything) see how that goes, if you find yourself growing closer intimately and sparks happen, then you could at least be bi.

*having gay sex does not mean you are gay. shocker.

just my two cents.


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm a God! I can be everything i want


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kutxiii said:
			
		

> I'm a God! I can be everything i want



Hi, post-series Haruhi.


----------



## Frost>>&gt (Oct 3, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Straight. I prefer dem hot chickehs over dat guy's bum.



Yeah you go for those hot chickens!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....Wait.... nice typo 

Anywhase I'm straight


----------



## monkat (Oct 3, 2010)

Wait, innate bisexuality, what?


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm straight, but I know when there's a pretty girl near me.

;D


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2010)

I realize we have one of these monthly or _bi_ monthly hah you see what i did there?


----------



## t^2 (Oct 3, 2010)

I find genitalia rather frivolous when evaluating a person's appeal.

Therefore, I cannot relate to any of the options this poll has presented me with.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 3, 2010)

t^2 said:
			
		

> I find genitalia rather frivolous when evaluating a person's appeal.
> 
> Therefore, I cannot relate to any of the options this poll has presented me with.



I FOUND SPOCK!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2010)

I posted here along time ago


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 3, 2010)

Though I like girls best, sometimes I like boys too, so BI!!


----------



## Issac (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm Hetero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But have no problems what so ever with ANY sexuality!


----------



## Raiser (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm also Hetero, no problems with any sexuality EXCEPT those that are all "in your face" about it.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm sporadically bi. I only rarely find males attractive.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sporadically bi? never heard that one, but to each their own I guess XD

I'm homosexual and proud of it, w00t!!

Girls are totally awesome, I just wish I could find myself a nice girlfriend. I'm kinda lonely


----------



## geminisama (Oct 4, 2010)

Best way I could think of to describe it. XD


----------



## Sonia (Oct 7, 2010)

Straight.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 7, 2010)

Bi.

I love everyone.






Especially *YOU*.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm Hetro.

Oh, And I fully support all the  Lesbians here,  ASL?


----------



## SFenton (Oct 7, 2010)

Hetero, and I support gay rights.


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 7, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> Sporadically bi? never heard that one, but to each their own I guess XD
> 
> I'm homosexual and proud of it, w00t!!
> 
> Girls are totally awesome, I just wish I could find myself a nice girlfriend. I'm kinda lonely


Wait your homosexual but you like girls and want a girlfriend that doesn't make any sense.
Edit: Wait I'm stupid you are a girl.


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm a true blood hetero and my ancestors are homo


Spoiler



Sapiens sapiens


----------



## Anne Noise (Oct 7, 2010)

Very, very gay.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Oct 7, 2010)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> I'm a true blood hetero and my ancestors are homo
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



And here I was hoping for a "Homo Erectus" joke.


----------



## eidelon13 (Oct 7, 2010)

i still have the attraction for girls but not in a sexual way

so im a straight gay...


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 7, 2010)

Straight but I turn gay for myself when I look in the mirror while ejaculating in the shower.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Straight but I turn gay for myself when I look in the mirror while ejaculating in the shower.


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Oct 7, 2010)

Voted on Straight.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 7, 2010)

Things that are dumb. Asking the sexual orientation of virgins.

How many of you have fucked either gender in the last week?
How many of you fuck something at least 3 times a week?

Now that is information worth looking at.

I don't much care what you might like to pump your load into (or for the ladies who makes you lose it).


----------



## geminisama (Oct 7, 2010)

I had sex with my gf on Monday, what do I win? This prize better be awesome.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 7, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> I had sex with my gf on Monday, what do I win? This prize better be awesome.



You win free birth-control!!
Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't see why the rage in your post, Panzer.
If you didn't like the topic, you didn't need to post, you weren't forced to read it.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't want MORE birthcontrol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prize is lameee.

Can I have uninhibited, irresponsible sex instead?


----------



## prowler (Oct 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I don't see why the rage in your post, Panzer.
> If you didn't like the topic, you didn't need to post, you weren't forced to read it.


Nearly every single post he makes is a rage one.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 7, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> I don't want MORE birthcontrol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fine...
Then you get a free baby!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't see why, prowl, people are allowed to speak about their sexuality, no one should shush them or even complain.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My very own parasite. ;_;


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 7, 2010)

Haha too funny. Well it's Wednesday I guess I now qualify as 3 times a week. The wife just stole me away for a quick screw.

15 minutes, not bad, most days I am lucky to finish in under 30. Getting old sucks.

Rage in my post? shit you have a lot to learn about rage.

I just think a forum full of 13 year old virgins asking about sexual orientation is pointless. Come back when you have at least had an experience of one of the above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am seemingly hetero by the way, although I have often felt like a lesbian trapped in a man's body. In other words, I think if I was a woman, I'd still not want a man, but I might not mind a woman as one.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 7, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> I just think a forum full of 13 year old virgins asking about sexual orientation is pointless.



Why are you here then ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Need some free videogames ? Or what ?


----------



## Bunie (Oct 7, 2010)

PHEAR MY GAYNESS! (For serious)


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 7, 2010)

Straight
but if i where a woman, i would be bi/lesbian


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 7, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Haha too funny. Well it's Wednesday I guess I now qualify as 3 times a week. The wife just stole me away for a quick screw.
> 
> 15 minutes, not bad, most days I am lucky to finish in under 30. Getting old sucks.
> 
> ...



Wow, huh... so we're all 13 year old virgins? So... I wasn't really born in 1989?! NOOOOOOOOOO


You keep complaining over something you STILL aren't forced to read. No one forced you to come here and who the fuck cares about screwing in 30 minutes or less? If I were as spiteful as you are currently being, I'd have something to say about your "time limit", but sitting here calling people names, that's just what a 13 year old would do.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 7, 2010)

Your soul is still young, phoenixgoddess27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just kiddin`.... -frightened due to da look-
btw, I don't care if the `temper is a 13 years old virgin or 27 years old pick-up artist, as long as he's on my cool-`tempers list, he's a cool `temper


Btw : I am hetrosexual (straight), I love my dog though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not sexually)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 7, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> Btw : I am hetrosexual (straight), I love my dog though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People should be allowed to speak freely about their sexuality without being ridiculed or criticized about it, that's how hate starts.

I don't know if I said it before, but I'm heterosexual.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Things that are dumb. Asking the sexual orientation of virgins. *Lol virgin*
> 
> How many of you have fucked either gender in the last week? *Monday
> 
> ...


Now I am off to go bother my boy friend well he sleeps


----------



## mameks (Oct 7, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Now I am off to go bother my boy friend well he sleeps


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 7, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Why are you here then ?"

Well just to allay some fears, it isn't because I like hanging out with little boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Something tells me phoenixgoddess27 needs to be tied up and screwed till someone forces them to smile. Lighten the fuck up, you'll live longer.

I say what I say because after 5 decades I've seen it all before.

I wasn't 'complaining' in the first post, I was laughing. Maybe I should use more fucking smileys eh.

This is for phoenixgoddess27 who is clearly uptight.


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 7, 2010)

I think gay sex is vile the same way I think eating insects is vile. I guess there's no accounting for taste. I just can't imagine wanting to put my lips on an ass. Oh it's funny as all hell and I support the right of people to do that. To each his own but don't call me a hater if I don't agree with the gay side of things.


----------



## Cuelhu (Oct 7, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I think gay sex is vile the same way I think eating insects is vile. I guess there's no accounting for taste. I just can't imagine wanting to put my lips on an ass. Oh it's funny as all hell and I support the right of people to do that. To each his own but don't call me a hater if I don't agree with the gay side of things.


lol as far as I know there are many straight men that like to put their lips on women's asses. It's very close to the genitalia so why not?

If you like licking asses, you can lick, but you don't have to lick an ass to be gay.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 7, 2010)

well i am straight too i think ...

i get turned on by this http://www.pattaya-discover.com/images/emma-ladyboy-ws.jpg
but even thaught its a "guy" i think it would be weird not to get turned on by this (well at least as long as you do not know and do not concentrate on the lower parts oO
still if every guy would look like this I would become gay in an instand)

but thats all ...


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 7, 2010)

I am a straight guy that has a female on his avatar. Yeah, yeah, yeah...hate hate hate.

Even thought I am straight, I like to love all people in a none sexual way.

Something bothers me though;
Why is it that modern society thinks that Love = Sex!? Sex does not equal Love. If Sex equals love, then explain to me why people break up relationships and divorce!? Answer me that please.

I am not scared to say, given the chance, I would give my best friend (whom is also a guy) a great big Snorlax hug when needed, just to let him know that he is not the only one out in the cold, hard, judgmental world.

I am also a Christian, and I have learned to ACCEPT PEOPLE FOR WHOM THEY ARE AND LOVE THEM BECAUSE OF IT!
I do not support the False Christians and their beliefs in any way.
*By false Christians I am referring to those that say "God hats gays" "God hates America" and "God hates the World."
God IS Love, and HATE is the DIRECT OPPOSITE of LOVE. HATE is something that GOD CAN NEVER BE!

Well you have to excuse me, I got off on a religious tangent, but I had some great points there.

I think it is wonderful that two people of the same gender can experience a boundless love between one another and come to understand what love really means, not just what the media and society makes it out to be.

I just hope that people that think they are gay take the time and think about it, this is not just something you jump into and go and do things. You are messing with others feelings here, think it out a bit.

As for a sexual standpoint, a woman's breasts turn me on, that makes me a straight guy. Why do you think I like Manga. Hehehe...er...WHAT DO I HAVE A PERVERTED LOOK ON MY FACE!?

Simplified:
Love does not equal Sex
Sex does not equal Love
I am straight and am attracted to mature women that know how to act and dress.
I am of Christian faith and believe in Loving all of Gods creatures regardless or race, origin, sexual orientation or preference.
I like Manga.
Love is boundless
Whatever makes you, you. Go embrace it, it is your personality!

"What defines a true personality is not what bounds one is tied to, but what lies in their hearts."
-DJ91990


----------



## Langin (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice guy above me! Its a good story, god(if he exists) cannot hate! I did not thought of that. xD


----------



## Magmorph (Oct 7, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> God IS Love, and HATE is the DIRECT OPPOSITE of LOVE. HATE is something that GOD CAN NEVER BE!
> 
> Proverbs 616 There are six things the LORD hates,
> seven that are detestable to him:
> ...


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree on one thing
phoenixgoddess27 should use more emotions, infact, she needs to use just emotions


----------

